# White with Red/Black...



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

My last litter (no white mice father ginger with tiger stripe type markings) and mother was Silver...

We somehow managed with a white with black eyes  they look like twins these two except the one with red is is 3 months older than him.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Aw, I want a BEW!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

aww how cutie


----------

